# Canberra lakes



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Is anyone going out for some fishing in Canberra on saturday?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure mate, got loads of things to do and everyone else is going coastal or up to Forster for the AKFF convention, will probably have a better indication tommorow but if I do make it will be aiming for LBG around lunchtime, Redfin arent active till water temp heats up a bit and might even be worth hunting in the afternoon for, I am also keen to catch some Carp from the yak and would be happy sitting in a small inlet targetting some of the monsters, Devon, Corn, Bread and Creamed Corn burley might be the trick.

What were you thinking mate?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Was trying to decide on LBG or Ginny, but probably LBG being closer to
home. Keen for some reddies as well, lacking some fish lately  
Im good for anytime on Sat. though

Carp could be some fun 2


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Backyard cleanup has been forecast by SWMBO, however, I may be able to sneak away on Sunday. If all else fails I will be out and about on Monday (Love being retired) 

Dave


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Suzi and I will be fishing the coast this w'end, depending on weather as to exactly where we'll be fishing but am hopefully going to either be out off Barlings or Maloneys.

If the weather is really windy as predicted (westerlies) will more than likely have a look at either Bumbo lake, Moruya river or the Pub.

Thought you were going coastal craig? if you change you mind give us a call and meet up for a fish down there, sposed to be some very nice squid around too (yummy)


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yep, heading to Moruya late saturday night and staying there for Sunday.
Unfortunately i dont think i can take my yak, my mrs needs the car and the vehicle im taking has no racks  very dissapointed, havent had
it in the salt yet.
Hopefully i get my ute back today and all will be good 8)


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Funda.. will definately give you a buzz if i manage to get the yak down.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am stuck in Goulburn this weekend....would have loved to have gotten to the coast my boy has a birthday party to go to Saturday afternoon, and we have another family get together on Sunday.

Hope you all do well!

Bart70


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

will be at maloneys 7am sunday morning again, the conditions were a bit shitty earlier but its looking much better now, forcast for the morning is looking good too.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Very envious of you Funda, definately no yakking for me this weekend  heading to Moruya tonight leaving at about 8:30pm start with some beach fishing then to the river after that, fishing through most of the night, then to the jetty between camp ground and Moruya itself first thing in the morning, after that the breakwall at south Moruya. Surely after all that i will have a few more fish to my name!! if you happen to end up in the Moruya area keep a look out and come say G'day.


----------

